# Bike Transport INSIDE a SUV



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a new Cervelo that I want to keep nice ... I can fit it inside my Honda SUV standing up with just removing the front wheel, but need a way to secure it that way. Any ideas? I heard I could get an extra skewer and use that in some type of thing to secure the front wheel ...? How about securing the rear wheel? Thanks


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Get a fork mount (like this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ACAM7E) and bolt it to a piece of wood. Then figure out how to strap the piece of wood down inside the back of the car. For the back of my wife's old SUV we used a couple bungie cords. It worked great.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

What Honda SUV? I have been looking heavily at the Element. I can fit both my road and mountain bikes in without taking the wheels off and there are tie down straps galore.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ericm979 said:


> Get a fork mount (like this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ACAM7E) and bolt it to a piece of wood. Then figure out how to strap the piece of wood down inside the back of the car. For the back of my wife's old SUV we used a couple bungie cords. It worked great.



I've used this too......It works great. It the wood is long enough to run side to side, there is no need to secure it


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

SleeveleSS said:


> What Honda SUV? I have been looking heavily at the Element. I can fit both my road and mountain bikes in without taking the wheels off and there are tie down straps galore.



WARNING...skip the Element......JUNK...sales are dismal for a reason.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Export A said:


> WARNING...skip the Element......JUNK...sales are dismal for a reason.


Not to derail this thread, but care to elaborate. I see them all over where I am.


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

SleeveleSS said:


> What Honda SUV? I have been looking heavily at the Element. I can fit both my road and mountain bikes in without taking the wheels off and there are tie down straps galore.


I have the CR-V and I need to remove the front wheel and angle my bike to make it fit standing up.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

bikerdoug said:


> I have the CR-V and I need to remove the front wheel and angle my bike to make it fit standing up.


Does it not have any tie down hooks anywhere? I have no idea, but seeing how many the Element has I would have thought it would have at least a few. The fork mount to a 2x4 is a common method, even for the bed of a pickup truck. You could bolt it directly to the car if you have access underneath. Depending on where you place the fork mount, it could be hidden under your seats until you fold them, when it would be exposed.


----------



## EarlyRider (Oct 15, 2004)

I use a the Yakima version of this and it works like a charm. I have a compartment under the floor of my Murano that holds the spare, so it was easy to bolt into the floor. I actually have two of these blockheads and have it configured to where I can haul my Road Bike or my Mountain bike - each requires a certain placement of the fork in the car due to wheelbase length. Additionally I can move these units to the sides and place two bikes in the car together. I use body panel plugs to cover the holes not being used. It works really well. Just about won't carry my bikes any other way if I can keep from it.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

SleeveleSS said:


> Not to derail this thread, but care to elaborate. I see them all over where I am.


I was thinking the same thing.
I personally don't care for it but I see a lot of them around...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If you're contemplating drilling through the floor to bolt it down, be careful. Look/research first. Sometimes, there's gas tanks down there.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bungie cords!
I'm sure there's somthing in there that you can bungie it to...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is what I use.. This is a 4 foot piece of shelving material... The fork mount is a cheap $10.00 item from an LBS... I went overboard with this version in that I used an old fork(steerer cut down and JB Welded into the board) to hold the wheel..

It holds the bike like a charm and it's removable.. The lower you can make the fork mount(ie. thinner the mounting board), the better chance of having your bike able to stand upright.


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

I've ordered the Delta Bike Hitch Pro 2 Locking Fork Mount and discovered that I do have tie downs underneath the rubber mat that I put down when I bought the CR-V. Does anyone have any pictures of how they placed the Locking Fork Mount on wood, etc. and made the whole thing work? (BTW, thanks for all the help! These forums are great!)


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've used this too......It works great. It the wood is long enough to run side to side, there is no need to secure it


Agree--I've had a similar setup loose in the back of my pickup for 10 years with no problems.


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I put this together for my Honda Fit

 

I have since gotten a hitch mounted rack.


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks! As soon as I get my Locking Fork Mount I'll start to work using your approach.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Export A said:


> WARNING...skip the Element......JUNK...sales are dismal for a reason.


Hey Hey. I have 50,000 miles on my Element and I have not spent a penny in repairs. It's so clean people are always asking me if I just bought it. When I am done with a ride I roll it in the back and lay it down and I'm done. No taking a front wheel off and on for each ride. I think that the people who drive up and are pulling bikes off of racks and out of trunks and back seats are driving the junk. Did I say that I have not spent a penny in repairs yet?


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Rhode Gear Shuttle*



bikerdoug said:


> I have a new Cervelo that I want to keep nice ... I can fit it inside my Honda SUV standing up with just removing the front wheel, but need a way to secure it that way. Any ideas? I heard I could get an extra skewer and use that in some type of thing to secure the front wheel ...? How about securing the rear wheel? Thanks


I use it in my Honda CRV. It can carry 2 bikes, very secure, great!


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

What year CR-V do you have? I have a 2007 and I would have to angle my bike to fit one standing up. I know the 2005 CR-V had a longer bed in the rear. Did you build the unit in the picture, or is it available for sale somewhere?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I used two of the Performance fork mounts (generally about $10.00 each on sale) bolted to a 1"x6" the width of the space in my Honda Passport. Didn't have to do anything but set it in there. The bikes themselves keep it stable. Cheap and effective. Had to pull the seatposts for roof clearance, but then again I ride 57-58cm bikes.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

SleeveleSS said:


> Not to derail this thread, but care to elaborate. I see them all over where I am.


sales are slowing every month 2000 units in a month means a vehicle is at the end of it's life the CRV sells 7 or 8 times as many.
http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39670

problems are endless

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

dangit. do your guy's bikes fit inside without lowering your seat? I can't stand the bike up straight because my seat hits the roof.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Frank121 said:


> I use it in my Honda CRV. It can carry 2 bikes, very secure, great!


They SELL those? You can make one in five minutes with a 2x6 and two fork mounts.


----------



## bikerdoug (Mar 27, 2005)

My bike fits in my CR-V standing up with just the front wheel off ... seat post can stay. I have a 56cm.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Cruzer2424 said:


> dangit. do your guy's bikes fit inside without lowering your seat? I can't stand the bike up straight because my seat hits the roof.


I'm right at 6 ft. and I didn't have to lower my seat for the Element.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> dangit. do your guy's bikes fit inside without lowering your seat? I can't stand the bike up straight because my seat hits the roof.


Frame size and the associated saddle height is the limiter in SUVs with a high floor for ground clearance and that "off-road" look. The bike-carrying photos in many SUV catalogs are made with small frames and the saddle way down, or cleverly don't show the saddle at all. Measure before you buy. Element's got a low floor, hence tons of vertical room.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Export A said:


> sales are slowing every month 2000 units in a month means a vehicle is at the end of it's life the CRV sells 7 or 8 times as many.
> http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39670
> 
> problems are endless
> ...


Hope the OP doesn't mind that I'm going off track here, but it looks like he's gotten his answer already. 

As far as sales numbers, that graph ends in Oct. of 07. How has it done since then? I agree that it is time for a redesign, and that would help sales. No need to kill it. 

I don't know about problems being endless. Have you owned one and regretted it? I don't see many of those problems that are more than just isolated incidents. 

In my test drives and general research on the Element, I have surprisingly found the worst part of it is its engine. Honda billing itself as an engine company, this seems out of place. I would expect either more power or better gas mileage, either of which I would take. I'm not asking for both, but having neither surprises me. 

I'm interested to hear anything else you have on it Export.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I am amazed no one has mentioned or considered the rear seat belt. Take the rear seat belt and put it around the saddle/seatpost. It holds it plenty secure unless you're practicing to be Mario Andrettio. If you use a fork mount (Performance has them for $9.99, I got four Rhode Gear traps for $5 a piece off ebay) with a 1x6 (more stable than a 2x4) a couple feet long you won't need anything else.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

SleeveleSS said:


> Hope the OP doesn't mind that I'm going off track here, but it looks like he's gotten his answer already.
> 
> As far as sales numbers, that graph ends in Oct. of 07. How has it done since then? I agree that it is time for a redesign, and that would help sales. No need to kill it.
> 
> ...



sales have remained stagnate, some people think a new model is coming out I don't. Spy photos would have been available by now, and with all the spring car shows they would have given a preview even for a 2010 model.

I do own one , it has been the worst vehicle that I have ever owned. Honda has spent 3 or 4 grand rebuilding this thing under warranty.The list of repairs is too long to post.The brakes are still defective after having the rear brakes completely rebuilt from pads, rotors bearings ABS sensors ,calipers and suspension knuckles all under 20000 miles. 
The engine is probably the best thing in it, I've only had two problems with the engine, well one was the starter and the other was a leaking valve cover. 
Gas mileage is not bad if you drive civil, I get better than the EMPG for some reason.


Want to buy mine? I'm in Canada so it comes with a kmph speedo and daytime running lights.

current sales info
http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44578


----------



## Medicman55 (Mar 19, 2008)

If I can fit my bike in my Mini Cooper, you can fit your bike in your Honda Element. Just depends on how much disassembling you have to do.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Export A said:


> sales have remained stagnate, some people think a new model is coming out I don't. Spy photos would have been available by now, and with all the spring car shows they would have given a preview even for a 2010 model.
> 
> I do own one , it has been the worst vehicle that I have ever owned. Honda has spent 3 or 4 grand rebuilding this thing under warranty.The list of repairs is too long to post.The brakes are still defective after having the rear brakes completely rebuilt from pads, rotors bearings ABS sensors ,calipers and suspension knuckles all under 20000 miles.
> The engine is probably the best thing in it, I've only had two problems with the engine, well one was the starter and the other was a leaking valve cover.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you've had so many problems with yours. You have to admit that you are the exception, not the norm, though. Some individual cars just aren't right from the start, I've seen bad ones from all different makes and models. 

I agree about the new model. I would expect some news for an all new 09 model by now, but we would have also heard if they were discontinuing it for 09. I'm still holding out for the 2010, as I don't necessarily agree we would have seen something about it yet. We might have to make the Accord do till then, or I might just buy an '08 when the '09s come out. 

My dream would be a nice small diesel in one, but I guess a hybrid is more likely than that, and neither are very likely at all. At least with a diesel it would get respectable gas mileage while still being sluggish. The main problem I run into is there isn't really any competition for it except the Scion, and it really doesn't compare that well. Options would be nice.


----------



## airs0ft3r (Feb 28, 2008)

I would buy a used van. I'm driving a 1993 Chrysler Town and Country and there's enough room in there for 3 bikes. Not to mention it also gets 20 MPG and cost 2000.


----------



## boostedcvc (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's what I did in my pathfinder. It can fit two bikes clamped in and a third not clamped in if needed. Works like a charm and is easily removable.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice zombi, but I just lay my bike down on it's NDS in the back of my small SUV. Wheels and seat stay on. Two bikes? I double a moving blanket over the bike and lay the second bike on that.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a Mitsubishi Outlander and can carry two bikes standing up after removing the front wheels. I built a board with two fork skewers on it and secure it to the floor by a J bolt and a wing nut, I hook the bolt onto the seat anchors in the floor, then clamp the front forks in the skewers. It takes about two minutes to install and holds the bikes nice and secure.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 60cm madone - I just lay it down in the back of my highlander ( seats down) . It really does not move around too much


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

With my 2001 RAV4, the rear seats just unclick for easy removal. With one seat gone, I can roll my bike in back, cock the front wheel into the rear seat footwell, and bungee the bike off to the ceiling-mounted grab handle. Just need to tilt the bike a bit to get the bars to fit thru the rear-door opening.
With both back seats removed, I can roll 2 bikes in there. No need for wheel removal; the bikes ride safely out of the weather, standing up, with room for other stuff as well.

Reason enough for me to hold onto the vehicle. Well, that and the cassette player...

After 2005, Toyota stopped building the RAV that way, and went with the fold-down rear seats, alas.


----------

